# Bank statements from natwest bank



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

Hi all,


I was advised by birmingham city branch that I can have my bank statement printed and stamped in December, but when I went to my local branch they said was not possible! I was surprised, and drove to the next city and went to 2 more branches confirming the same that they can not stamp!

I have ordered some via the phone and paid extra so they will be like the original ones I get in the post. I only need the last 2 weeks.

Can anyone recommend a natwest branch that will stamp?

I will go to birmingham also to try there! Just caused a delay as I was supposed to post all documents this Thursday and I I was for the ones in post it will e next Thursday before I can send.

Any info will be appreciated!

I had planned to send my fiancé my bank stat


----------



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I was advised by birmingham city branch that I can have my bank statement printed and stamped in December, but when I went to my local branch they said was not possible! 

I was surprised, and drove to the next city and went to 2 more branches confirming the same that they can not stamp! I have ordered some via the phone and paid extra so they will be like the original ones I get in the post. I only need the last 2 weeks. 

Can anyone recommend a natwest branch that will stamp? I will go to birmingham also to try there! Just caused a delay as I was supposed to post all documents this Thursday and I i wait for ones in post it will be next Thursday before I can send. 

Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

The ones you have ordered will not need to be stamped, but I would say try every branch you can until you get a positive answer. I am with Lloyds and it seems to be at the discretion of the person you speak to more than the actual branch!


----------



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for reply! 

Yeah I will be out trying more branches tomorrow!!


----------



## suraj4utd (Mar 22, 2013)

We applied for my wife's spouse visa last week and I bank with Natwest as well. I think when they say they haven't got a stamp what they mean is that they haven't got a stamp that says this is the true certified copy But they do have a stamp that says Natwest date and time and the branch sortcode. I asked them to use this stamp and they were more than happy to

Hope this helps


----------



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

Brilliant! 


Which natwest branch was it?

I spoke the the branch that told me in December they can stamp and they said they are not allowed anymore! I think I will wait until next week before I send everything to my fiancé.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

amo7ale said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> Which natwest branch was it?
> ...


I bank on line and had paperless statements, when I decided I wanted to sponsor my fiancé I went back to paper statements, but they did not arrive the way I wanted and so I went to my Natwest bank and requested copies of my bank statement for the last 6 months, they told me it would not be like the paper statement they send out each month, but that the copies were accepted by people like the ukba; they only took 3-4 days to arrive, this was back in December 2012.

Maybe you should try this, instead of chasing around all the branches.


----------



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

Yeah this is what I did yesterday and paid £3 to javelin them a5 size like they come in the post every month! They said can take up to 7 working days but should be 5 days! 

Thanks for replies guys!


----------



## jmu (Aug 16, 2013)

I think they will not stamp copies you have downloaded & printed yourself. If, however, you go into your branch & ask them to print the copies for you, they may stamp these. I believe it is now the bank's policy not to stamp anything they have not printed.
Good luck.


----------



## jimbo5 (Oct 19, 2013)

I went to my local Natwest branch today and spoke to a slightly bookish chap.

He said they can provide either:


*A printed statement of all transactions within a time period*

As it says on the tin - all your transactions for the six months with your name and Natwest's name and address on.


*Regular paper statements on natwest headed paper as you would receive in the post*

The half A4 sized statement's, looking more like a natural bank statement. Should have all the same details on. *Con*: They can't provide these in the branch; they have to send them by post, which can take up to two weeks. You might have to factor this time in when planning your application.


They *will not* however provide stamped statements under any circumstances. Because apparently then they are 'legally responsible' for the content of this bit of paper. (Why?)

I believe the regular printed statements by post (2.) would be the best option, but I would much rather just go to the branch and get the statements._* Does anybody know which one the UKBA looks for?*_ Are they satisfied with either?


----------



## Chris1708 (Mar 11, 2013)

We simply printed off all my past statements from my online banking and they were fine. No stamp or certification. As long as the account holder and financial institution details are clearly visible I don't think it's a problem. This had the added bonus that I could simply email the PDF files to my wife in the US to print and add to our package.


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Jimbo5!

I'm in the same position with my husband; NatWest will not stamp their statements.

It has been confirmed by four people at their call centre and online chat system that the "official" statements that you'll receive in the post in 7-10 business days are *identical* to the PDFs you can print on your on A4 paper. I confirmed it a few times. I explained our situation each time and they all said they would be accepted by the UKBA.

I haven't sent my information yet but I'm not sure what to do. I had the call centre leave a message for my husband's local branch requesting that they do indeed stamp the PDFs statements (they can simply cross check the statements through their computers). The woman at the call centre was more than happy to oblige and apologized for the inconvenience; she says that they do still stamp.

Worst case scenario, I'm having my husband go to the bank and request the stamp. If they decline then he'll request that they write a note stating that they do not stamp statements. That's the only think I can think of. However, I'm wondering if that would hurt the application if they were to imply that these statements are verifiable. 

If anyone can help that'd be great!!!


**Side bar: my husband began renting our house in August and it has ample space and all that. I have a note from the estate agency claiming that I can be added to the tenancy agreement once I have a visa. He also has bills with the address on it. However, his bank statements still have his parents' address. His reasoning is that they own their house and we rent so theirs is more "permanent." Also, he only does online banking so there is never a need for physical mail. Can anyone add some input to this?

Thanks!!
Ashley


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone who has simply printed statements off and submitted and been successful is extremely lucky. It's quite clear in the FM-SE document how statements need to be presented. I wouldn't suggest doing this unless there really is no other option. Visit every branch in your area if need be.


----------

